#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Rb 750gr3

## johnwso

Bom dia colegas vocês com firmão isso *Rb 750gr3 Hex Lite 880mhz 256mb L4 ?*

Details

Product code
RB750Gr3

CPU nominal frequency
880 MHz

CPU core count
2

Size of RAM
256 MB

10/100/1000 Ethernet ports
5

Number of USB ports
1

Power Jack
1

Supported input voltage
8 V - 30 V

PoE in
Yes

Voltage Monitor
Yes

PCB temperature monitor
Yes

Dimensions
113x89x28mm

Operating System
RouterOS

Tested ambient temperature
-30 + 70 C

License level
4

CPU
MT7621A

Max Power consumption
5W

USB slot type
USB type A

USB Power Reset
Yes

Storage type
FLASH

Storage size
16 MB

CPU Threads count
4



aqui a configuração que eles falam ter e com isso o cara disse que ela so iria suporta ate 40 clientes simultaneo em ppoe 

e outra duvida a rb 2011 uias quantos clientes suporta em ppoe e se tem como eu fazer balance e servidor nela mesma pois aqui esta para chegar fibra e vi que ela ja tem a entrada n vou precisar de conversor.

aqui pretendo chegar a 150 clientes peço a ajuda dos amigos de qual rb seria melhor para ter

----------


## fhayashi

Bom, não sei quanto aguenta, mas de acordo com o site da Mikrotik as specs são essas mesmas

https://routerboard.com/RB750Gr3

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

troquei uma RB750GR por esta RB750GR3, incrível o desempenho, cerca de 110 clientes online com tráfego de uns 90mb e o processador em 15%.
obs: apenas autenticação, OSPF e thundercache rodando filé, na rb mostra 4 cpu

----------


## johnwso

então você acha melhor comprar a rb750gr3 ate o custo e configuração e bem melhor que a rb2011 uias

----------


## ronei10

A minha dúvida é que ela só tem 16mb de armazenamento? E isso? Se for não cabe nada nela?

----------


## ronei10

Ou será que ela aceita Pen driver como disco externo? Ela é interessante pra balance

----------


## rubem

Sobre 16MB de ROM, isso é só o espaço pro RouterOS mesmo, ele é pequeno, mal dá 12MB de espaço total ocupado. Sobram 4MB de regras (E 4MB em texto puro é dado pra caramba! Se usar o padrão de 144 caracteres por linha isso significa 28 mil linhas de programação pra agendamentos, regras e cia!)

(A config. normal entra nos 12MB do sistema, o default já é uma configuração ocupando espaço, o sistema em si mal dá 9MB, os 3MB extras são justo com nomes default de interfaces e nomes diversos, mudar o nome default não ocupa espaço extra)

Backup de configuração as vezes tem míseros 100KB porque é só o que saiu do default, ou pelo menos só os campos que podem sair do default (Que são alteráveis). E 100KB ainda são 700 linhas de código (A 144B por linha), no geral a gente mal muda 100 linhas ao todo, o resto é default mesmo.

Com RouterOS e AirOS eu não me preocuparia com espaço, só com backup diário local é que encheria isso rápido. As regras dinâmicas vão pra RAM (Que existe de sobra, enquanto muito roteador de mesa com 32MB de ROM não tem isso), a ROM fica com baixíssimo uso nesses 2 sistemas.

Quem precisa armazenar log de tráfego de qualquer forma não poderia viver só com 128MB de ROM, ia precisar igual vários GB por mês, aí é coisa pra pendrive mesmo (Essa nunca nem vi, mas nas RB2011 a porta USB funciona ok pra esses armazenamentos de log).

----------


## johnwso

você ja esclareceu muito mano 

Agora olha eu uso pfsense não sei pacas de mk eu aqui so uso controle de banda e algumas regras p liberar algumas portas como o pfsense fica em um pc de alguns tempos pra ca ele fica dando pau ja troquei algumas coisas mais vi aqui no under que e mais vantagem uma rb economia de energia e também tudo hj e voltado p mk 

Ai quero uma rb que suporte de 100 a 150 clientes simultanios com pppoe 
e so vou fazer a mesma coisa nela controle de banda e as mesma regras se poderem dar algumas dicas de segurança que eu possa colocar nela pois no pfsense tem um anti-virus conjugado...

----------


## ronei10

RB 3011 resolve. Mas gosto de pensar que quem chega a 100 chega a 1000, então a menos que não se tenha condições, todo provedor deveria começar pelo menos com uma 1100AHX2.

----------


## jac1el

Uma pergunta ese Rb750 gr3 a entrada de memória dela serve pra cache

----------


## Ibexnet

estou com problema em uma 750 Gr3 com 35 clientes conectados no Pppoe, porem agora se crio um usuario novo, ele conecta, porem não pinga, ja revirei ela do avesso e estou me descabelando para resolver.

----------


## evsf123456

Jac1el, você se refere a microSD ou USB?

----------


## cometa

> então você acha melhor comprar a rb750gr3 ate o custo e configuração e bem melhor que a rb2011 uias


Configuração é a mesma, mikrotik é igual em qual hardware. Agora eu posso afirmar por experiência aqui. RB750G3 fica pouca coisa atrás de um RB3011, mas pouca coisa mesmo.

----------


## cometa

> troquei uma RB750GR por esta RB750GR3, incrível o desempenho, cerca de 110 clientes online com tráfego de uns 90mb e o processador em 15%.
> obs: apenas autenticação, OSPF e thundercache rodando filé, na rb mostra 4 cpu


Essa RB750G3 é o hardware que você olha e fala que não vai aguentar, mas aqui limitou 200 PPPoE e tráfego de 150 Down com 60~70 Up.
Processador 78~89%.

RB3011 que foi no lugar, ficou em 48~61% 
Não gostei do desempenho da RB3011.

----------

